# ASUS P4C800 Deluxe Problems & Solutions



## wackhack

When I bought P4C800 Deluxe mobo, I ventured out to find out what kind of problem this motherboard may have, after all no mobo are without kinks. 

I had hoped that by consolidating all the problems and solutions onto one list, it would save other lucky (or unlucky) owners of this motherboards time searching for solutions. 

Feel free to add any other additional problems or solutions.
This is from memory so correct me if I'm wrong

1. BIOS update: seems that version 1008 are not without issues. Causes BIOS hangup. 

SOLUTION: upgrade up to version 1007 and wait till 1008 are safe.

2. Power Supply: Inadequate power can causes the motherboard to not start. Fan may be running, HDD might run, but no POST. 

SOLUTION: get 480 watts or more. get quality, not quanitity. Enermax, Antec are good PSU. 

3. Memory: incompatible memory can cause the board to not run in dual channel or reduce the speed of rated memory. 

SOLUTION: get memory as listed on P4C800 Deluxe memory listed at http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket478/p4c800-d/overview.htm

4. HSF: There has been reports that the computer would not boot at all, have symptoms seemingly like a dead board. The heatsink and fan are attached too tight. 

SOLUTION: loosen the HSF. 

If there is any other problems or solution please feel free to add to this list.


----------



## wackhack

UPDATE:
-----------------
Bios update 1006 seems to causes problems as well. 

Power Supply: good info on this forum 
http://www.techsupportforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5535&forumid=15

Possible Solution: make sure its revision 1.2 not 2.03


ADDITIONAL PROBLEM
---------------------------
5. BIOS Screen is being displayed slowly. The mobo is overclocked, so the BIOS screen show slowly. More can be found at forum.oc-forums.com/vb/showthread.phpthreadid=138104&highlight=slow+bios 

SOLUTION: Well, tolerate this or go back to default setting

6. OS - cant install, not complete, or any other reason standing in the way of stardom, seems to be related to memory setting, or incopatible memory

SOLUTION: use one memory module and test, if not guess you're SOL


7. VIDEO CARD: Incompatible video card. 

SOLUTION: anyone ? 


well well well, seems like this mobo has more problems than Saddam Hussien does running away from the US


----------



## merlin

> Power Supply: good info on this forum
> http://www.techsupportforums.com/sh...5535&forumid=15


hmmm....did you mean thread ???? forum you listed is this forum...anyways, I dont have any experience with that mobo but I did find a few reviews (anandtech for ex.) and it seems to do fairly good. They do say that their tech support is not as adequate


----------



## Rich

Hello,

I just updated my BIOS to ver.1007
I can now set my RAM timing at 2-2-3-5

The system is running very fast and smooth!

Rich


----------



## wackhack

Hey Rich, Thanks. Would you mind listing your stat, what part your computer have, what brand, and all, so that others may use as it as reference. Its would be nice to know what work and what doesnt.


----------



## Rich

Hello,

4 sticks of 512megs for a total of 2 gigs of Corsair PC3200 Twin XLL

If I could purchase my RAM again I would go with a more compatible RAM that is listed on the ASUS website.

Then I could set the timing at 2-2-2-5 and get the full dual channel power!

Rich


----------



## TheTechIsIn

Rich said:


> *Hello,
> 
> 4 sticks of 512megs for a total of 2 gigs of Corsair PC3200 Twin XLL
> 
> If I could purchase my RAM again I would go with a more compatible RAM that is listed on the ASUS website.
> 
> Then I could set the timing at 2-2-2-5 and get the full dual channel power!
> 
> Rich *


2 gigs?! :| thought I was styling with my 356mb ...


----------



## Rich

Hello,

This is a Canopus RexM1/RT/Mpeg video editor.

I run Rexedit, Adobe Preimere 6.5, Photoshop 7.0, Sound Forge 5.0 and Smart Sound Pro all at the same time with my editing style and need.

This is why I need alot of powerful and fast RAM.

The ASUS P4C800 has brought my RexEdit back to life!
I'm very happy with the mobo.

Rich


----------



## vmail

whats 2-2-2-5 and 2-2-3-5 all about?


----------



## wackhack

vmail said:


> *whats 2-2-2-5 and 2-2-3-5 all about? *


Its the memory speed and setting, its related to how fast a memory can spit out data per cycle


----------



## vmail

so is 2-2-3-5 the fastest, where do i adjust this setting (4*512 MB RAM) also whats "Throttle Clow Clock Ratio" should i mess around with this?


----------



## GameDude

*ASUS P4C800 Deluxe Problems & Solutions*

I have updated mine and my board works perfectly no problems.

Computer Tech. Jim

Asus P4C800
2.4 Ghz Cpu
1024 Mb DDR Corsair Twin X512-3200LLPT Running @ 400 MHz
soundblaster Audigy gamer
5.1 creative 5200 speaker system with subwoofer
G-force 4 Ti 4400 128 Mb
Entec 350 Watt power supply dual fan
Zalman highspeed Cpu fan with air Funnel
Que burner drive
Cd rom 56x
high speed tower fan.
Bios is up to date.

Knowledge is power read it, think it, use it

My bios version is 1.00.0.23


----------



## wackhack

It has been couple weeks now and my ASUS p4c800 have no problem whatsoever. I overclocked it to 3.0 ghz, this board didnt even stumble, it just kept on running like water. 

My Stat

Asus P4C800 Deluxe
2.4 @ 3.0 ghz
1024 MB Kingston 400 mhz
GeForce 4 Ti 4400 128 DDR
Antec True550 Total Control
37GB WD Raptor 10,000 RPM
Xaser 5000 case with 5 fans 

JUST PURE POWER! This board is worth the money!


----------



## vmail

37GB WD Raptor 10,000 RPM * 2
SNAP!!


----------



## wackhack

vmail said:


> *37GB WD Raptor 10,000 RPM * 2
> SNAP!! *


Ohh, if i had 2 of those, i could set up raid


----------



## V0lt

With all the P4C800 problems I've been seeing, it would probably be even better to set up a sub-forum inside motherboards and bios for the P4C800 and make this thread sticky!


----------



## Tone

*ASUS P4C800 Deluxe Problems & Solutions*

Hi ,

I have the P4C800-E Deluxe MB and Pent 4 3.0 800 FSB with Intel Heatsink, My motherboard wouldnt even get into post when i booted so I tried everything mentioned here and the only thing that worked was loosening the retainer arms on the heatsink. Seing that it did the job i took the heatsink out, filled off the ends of the arms where they sit against the retainer and then popped it back into place and that did the trick.

I believe the Intel Heatsinks that come with the new cpus are too tight for this MB , either buy another one or do as i did if you feel comfortable enough playing around with the insides of your comp. I ve contacted Intel and Asus about this but to no avail, hope this helps someone out there with the same problem as I had getting this thing to boot.

Tone


----------



## wackhack

Glad this thread is of help. Fortunately, when i first got my board and processor, I skip the heatsink precisely because of the fact that heatsink were causing problems, and went with a 3rd party cooler. I'm glad (and fortunate) to say that this board is the best I've encountered. Definitely worth the money, overclocking is easy as 1 2 3. I have a 2.4 processor, and t first time i overclocked, i jump straight to 250 fsb, thus giving me a 3.0 performance. This board didnt even cough, whine, or turn into a cry baby. It took it like a man and went on working. 
How cool is that ?


----------



## vmail

hi tone my cpu is the same as urs, got mine 3months ago how high can u overclock to?

Im currently at 3.3Ghz Temp 68 Degrees C

max is 3.6Ghz

Ne 1 know y my AGP Asus Fx5880 is red hot


----------



## Nomin

*Strange Problem*

Ok- hopefully I'm not too off topic with this, but has anyone else been having trouble with the p4c800-e Deluxe AND an ATI radeon 9800pro.

I just got the system put together a week ago, and after installing the radeon and an Audigy2 plat I was having strange system hangs at random times whenever I was running an ATI demo (or a game like Warcraft III or BF1942.)

At first I suspected it was drivers. Updated both vid and sound drivers...that didn't work. Updated windows..that didn't work. Updated bios..that didn't work.

after each update though..the system would run for a couple of hours and then...freeze. After the intial bout I'd power off and running the culprit program would cause the system to freeze almost immediatly.

after the round of updates I uninstalled everything (windows included). Kept the updated bios, pulled the audigy, and kept the newest catalyst drivers for the radeon.. the system froze once shortly after getting it set up that way but hasn't frozen yet. I've not been able to mess around with it much under this new setup...but since it froze once I'm afraid that it's going to keep doing this, and I'd really like to use the audigy since I've paid so much money for it.

If anyone has a clue how to help- please, please reply to this or send me a private message/e-mail.


----------



## Kevlar Studios

You update your chipset driver? Thouse are often the cause for random hangups, crashes, etc. It usually isn't your bios...


----------



## Nomin

believe that I have, but cannot remember if I got it through the intel website and thus accomplished it...or if I started to do it, but was frustrated wit hteh CRAZY amount of downtime/server busy messages I got from the Asus website.

I'm begining to suspect that the heatsink sitting too tight might be adding to the problem. For the first time the other day I got the "cpu failed due to overclocking", when I've got everything set at bios default (except power management off.)


----------



## wackhack

> *
> I'm begining to suspect that the heatsink sitting too tight might be adding to the problem. For the first time the other day I got the "cpu failed due to overclocking", when I've got everything set at bios default (except power management off.) *


I've noticed that the board takes a while before it start spitting out message like "cpu failed due to overclocking". How long did it take before you started doing that ? I'm concerned about it because mine hasnt happened yet. Wondered how many weeks will pass before someone will see that horrible terrible annoying error message? If you or anybody could leave a message it would be helpful for me and for everyone that owns the P4C800 Deluxe mobo.


----------



## Nomin

It took just about a week before that message started poping up, and I'm using the stock heatsink. I'm going to try putting something like a thermaltake spark in there and see if the message will go away. If anyone has had experiecing with using something non-intel on this board It would be great to know if they ever got this error message or such.

I've also been stable for a week Without the audigy sitting in my system. I'm going to try to play with the various drivers tomorrow and see if I can figure out how to keep my desired system intact.

if I cannot..can anyone suggest a non-soundblaster/creativelabs sound card that gives equivalent output?


----------



## moshem

Hi,

I just bought a tailor made PC Workstation based on the ASUS P4C800 Deluxe Motherboard (875P Chipset), together with a 512MB DDR Dual Channel Kingstone memory, Intel Pentium 4 2.66C (800 Mhz FSB).

The Motherboard has 2 Serial ATA ports originating from the intel chipset and two additional RAID/IDE ports from the promise 378 S-ATA on board controler.

I originaly bought the system with an IBM/Hitachi DeskStar IDE drive 120GB, 7200rpm, 8MB Cache. When I got the replacment Maxtor DiamondStar 9 Plus S-ATA 120GB drive I thought I was in for a performence boots.

When I installed the drive the first thing I noticed is it was very noisy compared to the IBM one, much much louder.

I then reinstalled WinXP SP1 + all updates from Windows update, after attaching the Maxtor drive to one of the Promise S-ATA ports configures as IDE.

I meassured both drives using SISOFT SANDRA and got 29K for the IBM, 31-34K for the maxtor who refused to give a more stable result no matter how many times I ran it.

On the fresh installation I waiting for the system to start and relax and then launched a copy of Internet Explorer, it took 8 seconds before it opened.

I replaced the drives and booted from the IBM drive, launched explorer and it opened up in less than a second.

I remind you the IBM installation is 1-2 weeks old while the Maxtor installation in 24 hours old.

I repeated the "overall system feeling" test with a copy of photoshop 7 and Maya 5. in both cases the Maxtor drive was significantly slower than the IBM drive.

It was my intention to use Serial ATA drives as a means to up system perfomence, in effect the system was feeling much slower and less responsive. don't get me wrong it is still not very very slow, it is just slower than the older technology and allegedly slower IBM drive. The system became less responsive.

I decided to give it another try, I got updated drivers to all componnets on my Motherboard, run Maxtor utilities to disable Acustic Mode, and earased it, partition and format it to NTFS , XP mode, with MaxBlast 3 Floppy edition.

Also, I disabled the Promise controler in the BIOS and attached the Maxtor drive to one of the on board Intel based S-ATA ports. In the BIOS, I set the drive to UDMA6 and 32-bit On.

I then installed a fresh copy of WinXP, this time with no need for special drivers. When the installation was over I was happy again.

XP was fast, the drive was much quieter, and Internet Explorer launched in less then half a second. This was back to performence road. I ran Photoshop 7 and Maya 5 and all launched faster, I expected it to outperforme the IDE IBM drive, but I was happy I got the same performence back.

I ran SISOFT SANDRA and got 38000, WOW! much better.

I started to install my various software application, hooked up a second IDE drive, just to copy my data from (about 30-40GB)

With each installation and with each file copy point, I rebooted and tested how long Explorer takes to launch and SISOFT Sandra test. I was happy.

Finally, I formated teh second IDE drive I was copying from and went to sleep.

In the morning I woke up and it was slow again, I shutdown, removed the second IDE, the system had only the S-ATA drive on it own and two CD-ROM drive on another IDE drive.

Internet Explorer took 8 seconds to launch, SI SOFT SANDRA reported 34K, everything felt sluggish again.

I also defragged my drive, but it did not help.

I have two partitions, 20GB and 100GB, it was formated with NTFS using MaxBlast.

BIOS is set to UDMA6, but windows and SISOFT SANDRA reports it as UDMA5 (Asus says it is a microsoft bug), anyway it said UDMA5 when it was 38K and when it is 31K.

I have no idea what is the reason behind that, maybe my drive is faulty, maybe I am doing something wrong.

bottom line, I bought the more expensvie, faster and modern-technlogy drive and got slower overall perfomence.

any advice ?

thanks


----------



## tecksyst

*p4c800 hangs and blue screen*

I have p4c800, 2.8 mhz and 2 gig of infineon ddr400
550 watts, 2*60gigs ide hd
under win2000 adv server

I have been getting a lot of blue screens
whenever i tried to install a soft, i get a blue screen most of the time.

I got blue screens mostly when i install a programm thats touch the network environment.

So i disabled the onboard lan, and most of the onboard features.
today I installed mssql server and i got a blue screen at the end.

the other day I was doing ftp some files while surfing and got a blue screen.

By taking off the onboard lan I got less problems.

Also, I took hot cpu tester ro and the quicksort test did not pass, ther is an error with the 32bits calculation.


Anybody can pinpont what is not correct with my system?
for now this system is junk for me.

thanks


----------



## wackhack

*Re: p4c800 hangs and blue screen*



> *
> Also, I took hot cpu tester ro and the quicksort test did not pass, ther is an error with the 32bits calculation.
> 
> *


Is this computer overclocked ?


----------



## wackhack

*moshem*

Moshem, have you updated drivers for ide ?


----------



## tecksyst

*overcloking*

overclocking:
I am new at this overclocking
in the bios can you direct me where I can check this

Ide drivers :
I use the ide drivers coming with win2000, is there another IDE driver, where can I find it ?

thanks


----------



## tecksyst

*overclocking and ide drivers*

HI,

I have been searching for the bios settings manual and cant locate any as well as for ide drivers other then the ones coming with win2000 server.

anybody could direct me ?


----------



## wackhack

*Re: overclocking and ide drivers*



tecksyst said:


> *HI,
> 
> I have been searching for the bios settings manual and cant locate any as well as for ide drivers other then the ones coming with win2000 server.
> 
> anybody could direct me ? *


Ah, I was planning on responding to this yesterday, the latest ide driver can be found at ASUS website, 
http://www.asus.com/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=P4C800 Deluxe

As for the BIOS, go to advanced menu, cpu configuration, the default is automatic, change it to manual, and there you will see related settings to the board. CPU can be overclocked by increasing the FSB. The default FSB is at 200mhz. Just make sure you have enough cooling. Dont have to have a "super power" fan blowing through the case. You will know whether or not if you have enough cooling by checking the temperature in the bios or by using one of the ASUS utiltiy. Feel free to ask any other questions here.


----------



## tecksyst

*ide and overclock*

I am just trying to understand why I get so much blue screen
by installing software.
It seems that everytime I install a big software i get a blue screen

i installed mssql, at the end : blue screen but it installed

I installed winvnc for remote, at the end blue screen
only the first time, if i reinstall it goes not create any problem

I installe Hot CPU Tester Pro 3 LE
and made the basic test by clicking run
It generate and error : Error:Qsortest failed
here is the definition of the test :
====
Sorts an a list of 100,000 numbers of floating point 32 bits through QuickSort algorithm. This Module is very CPU intensive and is very useful for finding mathematical flaws and errors, and specially, for testing overclocked CPU, and/or maximizing heat production. 
====


----------



## tecksyst

*biso settings*

I checked and the fsb is at 200
nothing in all settings is set to overclokc or turbo,

I installed the new ide drivers

lets see what is gives

I still have the error with the quicksort


----------



## wackhack

Have you tried a clean install of the OS?


----------



## tecksyst

*clean install*

yes I did several times

now i Just gave the system to a specialist
we will change the board and ram for an intel board

we noticed that the ram is infineon but just the chip and not
the board of the ram.
he says it could explain the calculation problem.

I will keep the asus board for a home/game computer

the system was at 200 FSB and was very slow, so if it is generating problems at 200 , it will not be better at 400

I lost to much money and energy to try to make the asus board work for now.

thanks


----------



## wackhack

no prob


----------



## Pascal_d

*more problems*

Hello
since one week I'm also an owner of a p4c800 e deluxe but not proud of it.

1. The board doesn`t power up with my 431Watt Enermax power supply, just a second of fan moving then no power or moving any more. Tried the Enermay with other p4-system encounters no problems. So I exchanged it with a cheap 350 of a friend - it does his work.

2. The board doesn't power up with my Hercules 4500 (Kyro 2). Not even a second of fan moving, nothing. The card works fine in any other system I've checked. So now I uses a crappy GeForce2.

3. No floppy-disk with drivers for RAID included...how should someone build one without an existing system...I know that on other Asus boards, there are only cd's too. Abit is there better.

4. Bad pressed CD`s. I've tried three ROMs with reading the two included disc, all devices had problems with the disks.

5. A little card with Firewire 1*4 and 1*6 included fine. But why there is only the possibility to connect only one of these ports to the board.


I think this was my first and only Asus...hope it won't dissapointement any further...

Greets Pascal_d


----------



## tecksyst

*asus deluxe*

HI

I sent my asus board to a specialist in computer setup and he found out that the infineon ram ddr400 is not genuine.
the chips are from infineon but not the board on which they are
on neither the eeprom on the memory.

he replaced this board with an intel with original memory and every test a made up this thread are now working.

i cant use this asus board for any corporation work.

chekc your memory and be sure your power supply is sufficient.

i think that both of these are a minimum


----------



## moshem

Wackhack, yes I did, I updated the drivers for the Promise IDE controller, the Intel on-board S-ata sockets had no drivers update aside from the Intel INF utility.


----------



## wackhack

Pascal, 

I noticed there are many problems with powering up the mobo, if you read the beginning of this thread, you'll noticed that power supply of 480 or more are required. My is powered by Anermax 550 TruControl, and it works fantastically. 
So you may want to look into getting a quality PS


----------



## wackhack

Pascal, also, memory modules make a significant difference, look into in whether or not your modules are supported by ASUS board. Memory compatibility list can be found at ASUS website,
http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/socket478/p4c800-e_d/P4C800_DDR400_QVL.pdf


----------



## vmail

*Re: more problems*



Pascal_d said:


> *
> 3. No floppy-disk with drivers for RAID included...how should someone build one without an existing system...I know that on other Asus boards, there are only cd's too. Abit is there better.
> *


I agree with you, what you could do(what i did), is install windows on a non RAID array then copy the files reconfigure the hdd on RAID the install windows again


----------



## Pascal_d

Ok the raid-drivers aren't the problem, I've made a floppy disk on another computer.

@wackhack
This board doesn't really need 550 Watt of energy, you must be jocking. I've written that it works with my 350W noname but not with a overdimensioned 431W Enermax. There must something else be wrong.

Also the RAM couldn't be the problem because I've testet the P/S without RAM inserted. 


Greets Pascal_d


----------



## wackhack

*Re: more problems*

ah, misread your posting, however, inadequate power has been known to causes problem, but that doesnt seem to be the case in your situation. 

The majority of the problem tends to be the ram or the power supply. 

Have you tried with minimal parts and default settings. Set bios to default, install just ram and videocard, if everything goes as it should, proceed to add one HW at a time. If everything goes well, install driver for each device, restart before you install another driver. 
If something went wrong when u add a HW and restart, see if u can swap it with a known working part.


----------



## MechaBouncer

*Possible Source of Many Problems*

Hello everyone, this is my first time posting into this forum. I came across this topic from a Google search while trying to find out why my co-workers and myself have been having so many problems with the Asus P4C800 Deluxe model motherboard as we have had an excellent track record with Asus in the past. However, since we moved to this platform, we have had stacks of motherboards that will run for a while and then fail to post, refuse to install, and so on.

Now we are using 300W and 350W power supplies and stock P4 CPU fans. Not to mention that some of the mounting brackets for the CPU fans needed to be tightened as the were so loose they were falling off of the board. However, I think we have discovered that the source of our problems is not from the CPU heatsink being too tight, but rather a mistake on Asus' part during manufacturing.

I do not know what compelled my co-worker to do this, but he took one of the supposedly "dead" boards and removed the CPU heatsink mounting bracket to get a good look at the circuitry. There, located beneath the bracket on the underside of the board, he found the problem. There is a small glob of solder located beneath where the bracket sits that, when pressure from the bracket is applied, shorts the motherboard. Upon cleaning the glob from the contact and resoldering it, the board now runs perfectly fine with the 350W power supply we have testing.

This is not a one-time thing, either. Every motherboard we have looked at since has had this same glob that was not cleaned in manufacturing. There are 2 other contact points near it that have been cleaned, but this particular one seems to be the source of all the boards that refuse to post. We have even been in contact with representatives of Asus and they have informed us that the mounting bracket design has been changed to get around this.

I suggest that everyone having a problem take a look at the board for yourself and see if you have it as well. If you're not comfortable with a soldering iron, please do not try and fix it yourself, but still take a look. I also suggest that anyone visiting other forums for such information spread what we have learned and see how far this issue pans out. It could just be a bad batch that we received from our vendor, but it could also be present on all of the P4C800s.

Thank you all for your time and I will post again if we find out any other problems. Have a good day and good luck.


----------



## Jso-2

*Thx. MechaBouncer*

Unbelievable , MechaBouncer you solved my problem. Thanks man!

The solding was the problem why my screen wouldnt power up...

picture of the bad solding


----------



## vmail

that is bad


----------



## MechaBouncer

*Exactly*

Jso-2, you're very welcome. That's why I posted this information here as it seems nobody knew about this problem and now the word is out. Hopefully it will continue to spread to other people across the Internet who are having trouble. And thank you for the picture as it clearly shows what I'm talking about. That glob was smushed out of place by the mounting bracket and is making contact with that solder point next to it, thus shorting out the board. Well, perhaps not shorting it out completely, but enough that a 300W power supply will not push enough power to get past it. The more power you throw at it, the more likely it will overcome the drain that comes from the short and run normally. So even if you are using a 500+W power supply, I still recommend taking a look at it as it may not be necessary after all.

However, I must warn that modifying your motherboard in any way *WILL* void the warranty. I did not stress this in my previous post, but it must be said. So if you are worried about this, contact Asus and RMA it. You will have to wait, but you will retain your warranty. So I recommend that you take a look, but whether you take action yourself to fix it or return it is up to you. Good luck.


----------



## JoeyL

Could you please repost the picture. 
Thanks. 
Joe


----------



## vmail

goto http://koti.mbnet.fi/~nightops/eki/DSC00249.JPG there is loads of bugs in this forum


----------



## vmail

dont click on the link, just copy it


----------



## Mithras K

THANKS MECHABOUNCER!!!!
That was the source of all my problems. 

I used an Xacto knife instead of messing with solder. I just cut a small channel between the two smushed solder points to seperate the lead...and it worked! 

I wonder how many problems this causes with the board. I have seen posts about people having memory problems, S-ATA problems, and many more with this board. I think ASUS should put a notice on their website under the page for this board but I guess that's bad publicity. 

Now how do we get the word out to the rest of the users on this forum?


----------



## Pascal_d

*some solution*

I`ve written in my first post:
"2. The board doesn't power up with my Hercules 4500 (Kyro 2). Not even a second of fan moving, nothing. The card works fine in any other system I've checked. So now I uses a crappy GeForce2."

The Manual says:
"Install only +0,8V or +1,5V AGP cards. This motherboard does not support 3,3V AGP cards."


But on more annoyance:
The Intel Application Accelerator wich normaly boost the performance doesn`t matter if RAID-system or not supports in its new version (needed for my chipset) only RAID-systems [1]. 
So my sytem lags, and is in its end slower than my old AbitKT7A. Trying to use a TT-DVB-S shows TV hooking up every 20 seconds.


[1] 
http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/iaa_raid/raidonly.htm

^^no link cause the [ url ] thing doesn`t work.


----------



## tribologist

I have a really odd experience when putting a new system together with an ASUS P4C800 board. Could the solder blob syndrome do this???

The computer does not start or give any signs of life when powered up. All fans starts, the power on LED's on the board and on the front turns on but there is no responce from the board, no spin-up of drives or any video out. The reset has no function and it does not react on any keys pressed down. All voltages are as specified when I checkad with a digital voltmeter. If power is left on for several hours (4+) the system will start to boot by itself with an over clock message and work properly.

It is then possible to boot from disk, edit BIOS etc. It also respond on reset and control alt delete. 

If the system is shut down with the power switch at that stage it will again take hours for it before it boots again after power is restored.


----------



## TKC

I've been follwoing this tread closely and I was suprised that the computer I built actually worked first time around, it gave no problems whatsoever.
PS: I built this computer for someone and he chose a cas3 memory.

Specs:
Asus p4c800 deluxe
P4 2.8cGHZ 800mhz fsb
512mb ddr400 Kingston KVR400X64C3AK2/512 512MB Kit (2x 256MB)
Asus Geforce FX 5600 128mb ddr
Maxtor 120gb hard drive
western digital 20gb
Lite on 52x24x52
Enermax case with powerup 350 watt PSU( soon to be thermaltake 480 watt)
Samgsung 19" crt 955df

Question: what should the average cpu temp be, I'm gettin around 44 degrees with the stock heatsink?
The bios is pretty much default except for raid(disabled). If I set performance mode to turbo the computer wont boot , why is that?


----------



## Mithras K

Read post from MechaBouncer above.

I had the same problem as you and after fixing the solder the board POSTed fine. Remember: Messing with the board will void your warrenty from ASUS. I went ahead and fixed the bad solder with and Xacto knife because I didn't want to wait for ASUS to repair/replace my board.

You probably have a 90% chance that the bad solder is why your board won't POST.

By the way, I hate how sloooooowwww the ASUS website is.


----------



## wackhack

TKC, 

I'm not sure what the average temp is when running with stock intel fan, my average temp is 32 with vantec aeroflow. I have the same problem, if i set performance to turbo, it gets as far as showing the XP logo, and then just keep on restarting. If anyone know why its doing that ?


----------



## vmail

I got turbo on, no problems.
Temp before turbo 58Degrees
Temp after turbo 53Degrees


----------



## wackhack

vmail said:


> *I got turbo on, no problems.
> Temp before turbo 58Degrees
> Temp after turbo 53Degrees *


It actually lowered the temp if you have turbo on ?


----------



## vmail

Nope no difference its now at 57Degrees with Turbo on


----------



## whisperedlies

Hey fellas,

I've got a problem different from what you all seem to have, but maybe someone knows what the problem is.

My system starts up just fine (when I first installed it, it didn't. I reset the BIOS and then it came up. After reading the posts about the solder issue, I think I'll take a look at it). I have SATA enabled, RAID enabled, and installed two Western Digital 120GB SATA drives, plugged the SATA cables into RAID port 1 and port 2, and used the fasttrack utility and created a striped array. When I try to install a new mass storage device (the promise RAID controller), it won't accept my drivers (by the way, I also agree that not including the RAID drivers on disk was just plain dumb). I choose the XP Fasttrack 378 driver and it reads from the disk, then comes up with error message stating that the driver caused an error (I can't remember the exact message, and i'm not around the system in question). If I remember correctly, this is one of Windows XPs ways of "gracefully" telling me the drivers are incorrect, but I could be wrong. Anyways, I'm not sure what the problem is. I tried the drivers off the CD AND the drivers available for download, and I get the same error everytime. As I said before, nothing in the BIOS looks incorrect. Anyone have any idea?

-Mike


----------



## vmail

it does say in the manual that you will have to transfer the files to disk, i only read cos i was board 1 day


----------



## Jeff

*P4C800 Solder Globs*

Just a big thanks to MechaBouncer and Jso-2 for their posting on the Asus MoBo solder problem. I have 9 motherboards and three had this problem. Two of the boards were replacements for boards that showed CPU usage of 50% all the time, without any applications running. Understand it is Asus ACPI driver that is at fault and generates too many ACPI events under Win2000. Anyway thanks again for the data.


----------



## whisperedlies

I was able to get my problem solved. It turned out to be a freak occurence of two bad floppy drives in a row (another good reason why I'm not including them in any systems anymore, other than to have one around to install mass storage drivers).


My system is now up 100% and it's running smooth as silk, and fast as a bullet, too.

If anyone is curious about the hardware i'm running:

P4 3.2GHz (800MHz FSB)
P4C800Deluxe
2 x 512 XMS3200 Corsair DDR400
2 x SATA150 Western Digital 120GB 8MB buffer 7.2k RPM (striped... quit calling it RAID!!! RAID 0 is a misnomer  )
PNY Geforce4 TI4600 (being replaced by 5900 ultra in a month or two)
Live! platinum 5.1 (being replaced by an audigy 2)
400W Vantec PS

Win XP Pro SP1


----------



## wackhack

I had a problem like that, 2 bad floppy drives in a row. I spent MANY MANY HOURS switching and flipping the drive cable trying to think, thinking that its the cable to be blamed. Finally, I borrowed a friend drive and PRESTO, it WORKED !!! So, you can imagine how PISSED I was when it was the drive at fault, wasting my time. The floppy drives needs to be removed, unfortunately it is a neccesity because something comes on floppy, I wish they would stop doing it, and do it all on CD, nowaday, all system comes with a CD-ROM. Why the heck are they still putting it on floppy disk ?!!!!!


----------



## vmail

> 2 x SATA150 Western Digital 120GB 8MB buffer 7.2k RPM


true SATA are 10kRPM, what you have is a converted SATA


----------



## whisperedlies

If it uses a SATA backplane and transfers over SATA architechture, then it would seem it is SATA to me. That kinda sounds like saying it's only SCSI if it's 10 or 15k RPM...?


----------



## whisperedlies

wackhack said:


> *I had a problem like that, 2 bad floppy drives in a row. I spent MANY MANY HOURS switching and flipping the drive cable trying to think, thinking that its the cable to be blamed. Finally, I borrowed a friend drive and PRESTO, it WORKED !!! So, you can imagine how PISSED I was when it was the drive at fault, wasting my time. The floppy drives needs to be removed, unfortunately it is a neccesity because something comes on floppy, I wish they would stop doing it, and do it all on CD, nowaday, all system comes with a CD-ROM. Why the heck are they still putting it on floppy disk ?!!!!! *



it's always something stupid or the last thing you expected :upset: you'd think you'd learn after doing it for 12 years!

for real, though. As soon as Windows was up, the floppy drive came out. I'll keep it packed away for when I need it in the future, of course.


----------



## vmail

what im say is that is a PATA with a SATA adapter built in


----------



## whisperedlies

irregardless, SATA being merely first generation hardware at this point, the diference is negligable. Soon enough, yeah it will certainly matter, but by the time the technology has been properly seated I'll likely have a new system 

so far from what i've seen, Seagate's "native" SATA drive isn't quite streaking ahead in performance.

A SATA drive by itself doesn't necessarily smoke a ATA100/133 drives, but two SATA drives in a stripe is pretty impressive!


----------



## vmail

what data transfer rate are you getting in your stripe array?


----------



## jeparham

Mithras K said:


> *Read post from MechaBouncer above.
> 
> You probably have a 90% chance that the bad solder is why your board won't POST.
> 
> By the way, I hate how sloooooowwww the ASUS website is. *


Talk about piss-poor designing. That was the problem with mine too..... I had been trying to fix this for over a month with no success. After reading this thread today I tried this fix on my MB and it fixed it.... it runs like a champ now.


----------



## MechaBouncer

*Memory Issues*

Hello again, everyone. It seems that there never is an end to trouble with this motherboard, as there are plenty more topics about it. The latest one we have run into is a persistent Blue Screen of Death with the memory we are currently using. Subsequent tests with Memtest86 have shown the culprit to be bad RAM and we have had a very high failure rate with ours. I am unsure of the vendor, but the memory chips onboard are Samsung K4H560838D-TCC4. This quite surprised me as they are listed as one of the most compatible chips according to Asus. I wished to inquire if anyone has had similar trouble and if anyone could suggest a suitable alternative (preferable an affordable one as well as we purchase in bulk). Thank you in advance for any information you can provide. Have a good day.


----------



## Mithras K

*P4C800 memory*

MechaBouncer

I have been using Kingston HyperX PC3200 2X512 modules for a couple weeks now with zero problems. After fixing the bad solder under the processor everything else had been ok as well.


----------



## clintfan

A pair of Kingston #KVR400X72C3A/512 ECC DIMM's are also fine here on the P4C800-E, in slots A1 & B1. And indeed it's runing at 400, according to both POST and the Intel chipset utility.

-clintfan


----------



## JoeyL

Hi everyone I posted my problem with the P4c800 about two weeks back. The board had a bad capacitor. Anyway I had to rma it. And not wanting to go two weeks without my baby I went to a local big retailer (with a liberal return policy) and "rented" one. First thing I did was check that solder joint. Sure enough they were touching. I little very careful work with a sharp xacto and I was up and running. Rock solid even overclocked. 2.6ghz @3.12. Really nice board now that I had one that worked. I finally got my replacement board from asus today. Checked the solder joint. Even more "mushed then the other one. What is with Asus? I don't see how their techs let out a replacement board that has known defects. Anyway if anyone modifies their own board, be very careful. Strong light and good magnification is a must. I used my 2x visor and a 6x hand magnifying glass. Don't slice across the joint with the xacto. You'll slide off and right into the board. Just press down carefully several times in the same place and the solder comes off nice and neat with no telltale signs. Then carefully clean the area with electrical cleaner to clean up any boogers left behind.


----------



## vmail

this bad soilder job, is that under the MB, too much hastle taking it out, is that the reason why i cant overclock to to 3.6GHz, i know the mb limit is 3.2Ghz, but i have overclocked to 3.3Ghz


----------



## Death Knight

hi!

I have problem with installation SATA RAID driver for Win XP SP-1. Windows already installed on SCSI drive and I want to add stripe SATA RAID with 2*ST 3160023AS disks. After Windows starting, in hardware adding dialog I try to use original driver from Promise web site and from Asus site - and in both variants driver is not work, and message "device could not be started (error code 10)" appear. Under Linux  driver  work good. 
Somebody solve this problem?


----------



## dmaljunk

Well I had performance issues with radeon 9500 and what resolved it is latest Intel INF Update utility which is a set of files that helps Windows properly configure AGP and USB. Get that on Intel site, install it and then reinstall(remove and install) latest ATI drivers. You should then be able to go to SMARTGART tab in the catalyst options and see that it properly set the AGP speed to 8X and Fast Write to ON.

But be aware that this board has been known to have issues with Radeon cards, even in the manual it says that a particular revision of Radeon 9500 or 9700 should be used for best performance. I guess at the time of writing 9800 wasn't even out but I wouldn't be surprised to see issues with that too. Any way, get those Intel Chipset INF Updates and you should be fine.


----------



## clintfan

At PC bringup 2 weeks back, I didn't want to put that INF thing on, there was absolutely NO detail about what the heck it was, on the Asus download site. Apparently the Asus manual section 5.2.2 had more info, but I didn't bother to read it. 

Then yesterday I found out Intel has a newer version, with a Readme that includes better descriptive info, plus a full website with even better info. But for me it was too late to reinstall XP and start over, and therefore too late to install the INF software the easy way; now it needed to be done a harder way.

I decided to try putting it on after all. I went through and did everything I _thought_ the Readme instructions said, but for each device, XP reported it was unable to find a better driver on the floppy I created. So, I assumed either I had already installed the utility but forgot, or that XP-Pro+SP1a already had all the necessary info. 

Then later I figured out I used the wrong process to create the floppy. See, I thought the Intel Readme said all I had to do was unzip the files, then copy the "Xp" folder to floppy. Wrong! This There's a program you have to run too. Very much later I got it all straightened out, and had a successful install. 

To save the rest of you some headache, I had described the process in the next post. Then today, I condensed that into a new thread instead. 

So if you are interested or need help on this issue, please see my new thread, ICH5, 875P, P4C800: Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility which describes the right processes for installing the utility.

-clintfan


----------



## clintfan

Please see prior post. -clintfan


----------



## SteveyC

Well I think I have a new one for the P4C800 Deluxe Club.

My computer runs beautifully!!!
P4C800 Deluxe, 
2.4C PIV, 
ANTEC Sonata case (380 trupower supply I think)
512 PC3200 Kingston, 
ATI Radeon 9600Pro, 
USR Winmodem
WinXP

(mind you it took upgrading EVERY driver to do so 

my problem is this one... the audio port on the back of the mobo does not send any signal. I have tried this both with front audio ports in and out. When i plug in the headphones/speakers, the AI detects it no problem but during the setup wizard, there is no signal being sent to the headphones. I was wondering if anyone may have an idea as to this little issue.

Thanks...

... oh there is one other thing, if I mix up the keyboard/mouse ports (they are strangely not labelled very well) then the computer will just stare at me blank and black. When they are in a proper install there is no problem at all. If just one is plugged in proper then i get the appropriate POST message... just found this a little strange.


----------



## clintfan

The green center jack is the output jack. Be aware this is a line-level jack, not speaker-level: you need amplified speakers to effectively get audio out of this mobo. I think it would probably be able to drive headphones, as they're a light enough load (I get some sound bleeding through my dumb old Labtec's even when they're off).

Double click on the speaker icon in the SysTray, choose Options- Properties- Adjust volume for Playback, OK. Then make sure you're not muted, initially everybody up at about 70%. Search for any .WAV file on your machine and try playing it through Windows Media Player, you should get some signal out.

If you don't have a speaker icon, or you don't have a "Sounds and Audio Devices" item in your Control Panel, you should-- install the Soundmax Audio Driver from the Asus download site.

These are some things to try. Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## vmail

SteveyC, its [email protected], you can use either front or back, but not both, if using bck, then make sure you put both of the jumpers back


----------



## SteveyC

Thanks vmail.... I would have not considered that not using both would be a possibility!!!!

I was looking forward to being able to plug the speakers into the back port on the P4C800 Deluxe and then being able to plug a headset into the front whenever I needed to use a headset. I know a lot of computers (at least the sonys/HP/Dells) have this, or at least I think they have it considering I can see the ports, and just assumed that I both ports would be active at the same time.... 

One of those things that could definately be a little more clearer in the manual... IF USING THE FRONT AUDIO HEADER THEN YOUR REAR IS CLOSED FOR BUSINESS!

ahhhh, guess everything can't be right..

Now I gotta go deal with a power supply fan that is refusing to spin... did I mention new computer....


----------



## vmail

> and just assumed that I both ports would be active at the same time


thats what i assumed aswell

dont mess with PSU, better to replace it


----------



## cweb

boot times! not fast that's for sure.

quick boot is enabled.

no RAID, so it's disabled.

seems to run fine after it's up.

anyone else have a kinda slow boot with this mobo?

ty

cweb

PS updated bios: still just as slow.


----------



## cweb

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh

now i have a very fast boot

went to pata (no sata here)

then changed IDE detect to 5

full boot in under 30 sec

cweb


----------



## vmail

cweb said:


> *boot times! not fast that's for sure.
> 
> quick boot is enabled.
> 
> no RAID, so it's disabled.
> 
> seems to run fine after it's up.
> 
> anyone else have a kinda slow boot with this mobo?
> 
> ty
> 
> cweb
> 
> PS updated bios: still just as slow. *


Driver load time, check with bootvis

I had a USB-Ethernet convertor which took 12 secs to load(reported by bootvis) I removed it and the boot time is a bit faster


----------



## vmail

after a few hrs the PC slows down a bit, in taskmanager the CPU usage is 70% but the sys idle pro is 68% (just doesnt add up), SYSTEM is hovering at 13% I dont know what it is doing, I have disable HT so windows thinks I using 1 CPU cos I have have HT on when using a 6.4G/s RAM drisk

and CPU temp is at 51 Degrees

also SVCHOST.EXE is using 20MB RAM and had read 16.8gig of data, what data?

and VSMON.EXE(Zone alarm) has read 4.6gig, is that zone alarm blocking the incoming data from the net


I left the pc running for 4hrs doing nothing


----------



## clintfan

SVCHOST.EXE? Now, this sounds like you _definitely_ may have the Welchia blaster worm! That's one of the two files it uses to chew up your CPU and net by using it to "blast" junk out! Look here, toward the end.

-clintfan


----------



## vmail

ran the fix, virus not fond, i have scheduled to do a full system scan every friday, two days after the live update


----------



## vmail

> and CPU temp is at 51 Degrees


had the 7 case fans on low power, turned it up now, should drop to 42 Degrees in the morning


----------



## vmail

PC randomly freezes, now PC says that the CMOS setting are wrong and everything in the BIOS has reset includin the time, cant update using atomic clock windows says RPC unavaiable


----------



## afterburn

Random application crashes, occasional bluescreen, would that be consistant with the solder issue described in this thread? Or do I need to look elsewhere? Suggestions?

This is a freshly build system, and so far I'm not real happy with it.


----------



## clintfan

No, although there are a couple different behaviors, the solder problem usually appears as a sudden hard failure where the system cannot be booted at all. Could still be the solder, but once it squashes down and starts to make improper contact with nearby traces, it doesn't bounce back... it stays or gets more squashed.

Occasional freezes and bluescreens are usually something else like old drivers, need System Update, memory, PCCillin, overheating, power supply, hyperthreading, BIOS, soundcard, in about that order. In summary, many possible causes. 

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## afterburn

clintfan said:


> *Occasional freezes and bluescreens are usually something else like old drivers, need System Update, memory, PCCillin, overheating, power supply, hyperthreading, BIOS, soundcard, in about that order. In summary, many possible causes. *


I have all available updates from MS installed, new memory, no pc-cillin, cpu temp of 30C, stable psu, hyperthreading enabled, latest bios and use onboard audio with latest drivers.

It doesn't really freeze either, just applications crapping out.


----------



## BubbaCwm

"Another dead P4C800 Deluxe due to the standard P4 heat sync"

I recently purchased a new ASUS P4C800 Deluxe mobo along with the following components to build my new machine.

Pentium 4 3.0Ghz (+ Standard heat sync and fan)
Maxtor 160G SATA Drive
1G of branded memory
Geforce 5200 Graphics card
True Power 430W PSU
LI-AN LI P60 case with 4
OS - XP Professional

I was using Asus Q-fan on default settings. CPU was running between 48 - 58 degrees.

All was working fine for several weeks, not one single problem. I was very impressed with overall performance. Then the machine re-booted itself about 3 times and refused to start. I went through all standard troubleshooting techniques. The only sign of life was the mobo LED. On powering the thing on the fans would turn for a second or two and then nothing. I was clueless. From reading the postings in here it became apparent that the problem was with the Asus mobo and the bog standard P4 3.0 Ghz heat sync. This was a bugger to get on in the first place as it was such a tight fit.

So I loosened the heat synch, held it in place and tried the power on. Nothing, the damage had already been done and easing the pressure as I had hoped was not going to rectify the situation.

I took the mobo back to the retailer and they replaced it for me.
I purchased a Zalman CNPS5700D heat sync which now keeps the cpu to a constant 30 degrees at normal speed. Albeit a little noisy.

I would like to know if anyone has had major problems with the Q-Fan, what would the recommended setting be in the BIOS or is it safer just to put up with the noise with a 3.0Ghz chip!

Regards,

B


----------



## afterburn

afterburn said:


> *I have all available updates from MS installed, new memory, no pc-cillin, cpu temp of 30C, stable psu, hyperthreading enabled, latest bios and use onboard audio with latest drivers.
> 
> It doesn't really freeze either, just applications crapping out. *


As it turns out, the store sold me some sticks of ram that were not compatible with the P4C800, despite asking about the board and checking. Got new ram, and gonna see how it works tonight, though I assume all is well now.


----------



## MechaBouncer

We had similar trouble, but it was a bad batch of Samsung memory (which is listed to be one of the most compatible for the P4C800). We have now moved on to the P4C800-E Deluxe and have discovered that Asus is finally fixing the solder blob. It's a good board, but I can't help but wish for Asus to make a new mobo with 6x PCI and 2x Onboard COM ports as we could use those a great deal more than a S/PDIF.


----------



## clintfan

> ...I can't help but wish for Asus to make a new mobo with 6x PCI and 2x Onboard COM ports as we could use those a great deal more than a S/PDIF.


The 875P-Neo-FIS2R mobo, which is practically a clone of the P4C800-E Deluxedoes have 2 COM ports instead of the stupid S/PDIF out port most of the rest of the folks have. A couple other 875P mobos (Gigabyte, Tyan) also have 2 COM ports.

In terms of 6 PCI, I agree I'd rather have that than the silly proprietary WiFi slot. But I think we'll all have to wait for Intel to produce a new chipset: the ICH5x everybody is using right now, supports only up to 6 masters on the PCI bus, has only 6 available PCI bus request/grant pairs, and 7 DMA channels (one is for the LPC (COM, parallel, etc.). But they use one of the pairs (GNT4#) and DMA channels for something special --the 1394 Firewire, I believe-- since it can be given higher arbitration priority. In fact, several of these GNT pins do double duty. 

FWIW if you have a mobo _without_ onboard Firewire, you could have 6 PCI, IF they bother to re-layout the mobo (instead of just excluding a Firewire chip they would normally load) which they normally don't do (not cost effective). The Tyan "Trinity i875P S5101 AN" was the only such mobo I found. 

Otherwise without adding more chips to play tricks with the PCI, you have only enough ICH5 lines for a max of 5 slots.

-clintfan


----------



## jrabolli

*problems*

wow guys, i am new to this group but learning a lot. Well my issue may be what u are talking about. I have about the same seriouse system the rest of you have, the p4c800 deluxe has puzzled me too. I am not sure if i have the glob problem or not, my system boots up fine every time under normal conditions, not sure what you guys mean by 'post' and 'post problems'. However whenever i try any oc'ing at all i have problems. I try the bios quick overclocking by as little as 5% - no go, i try the ram oc - no go, doesnt matter if i use there mobo features or manually - i get system error or no boot all the time, the turbo for ram wont work and oc'ing the processor wont work. but if i leave everything alone on standard or auto it works fine---thoughts??? please help. should i be able to oc this thing a bit? Do u think i have the glob problem if my system works under normal conditions, i built it myself - first one---thanks everyone!!!
j


----------



## clintfan

No, you don't have a solder glob problem, since everything works fine. Since you say it works fine otherwise, my recommendation to you is don't overclock, and enjoy your nice working mobo; see this thread, Why do YOU overclock?.

-clintfan


----------



## phl0me

hello, i recently bought a p4-3gh with a p4c800 deluxe mobo.

there is a few things puzzling me...

i am a total newbie on biosbeeps and such, but when i boot up my pc, i get to hear 3 beeps .... (i know this is gonna sound silly but i'll try anyway  ) 

bip bip beep (the beep occurs at the exact same time the amount of ram is displayed) .. .so i guess these 2 bips are what... parity error?(manual) ... what to do with this? (i have shuffled the simms allready)

but now the thing that boils my blood.

After testing with both 3dmark and aquamark3, i came to conclude that my cpu speed is about half as it should be (aquamark3 4800 : http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=1977799010 )

what can be causing this low performance?
any others having this problem?


----------



## thewarder68

phl0me,

The P4C800 has the habit to beep for every connected USB device at startup. For instance if you have 2 USB devices connected the BIOS will beep twice. 3 times for three connected devices etc.

So, how many USB devices do you have connected? Since you indicate the beeps go bip, bip, beep :tongue2: it could be that the first 2 are for USB and the last one is a 'real' BIOS beep. According to the manual (3-1) one beep means a Memory refresh timer error....

As your CPU also seems to run slower than expected I would do a couple of things to diagnose:
- Disconnect all USB devices and then count your beeps....
- Check your BIOS settings (try to keep everything 'standard' for now)
- Run a utility like cpu_z (do a google search to find where to download) after startup to get a report at what speed your system is actually running.
- Download & run memtest (http://www.memtest86.com/) to check your memory....

BTW. What memory do you have installed?

Let us know what your findings are.....

Greetings!


----------



## phl0me

thanks for your input thewarder.

The bips are indeed my mouse and keyboard (usb)

i ran cpu-z and posted my results here : http://members.home.nl/c-eshuis/cpuz.htm


furthermore, when running memtest, my system freezes at random occasions. 

***edit .. after installing the latest catalyst drivers, both my video as well as cpu speed doubled .. pfweeew...finally a p4 3ghz (http://arc.aquamark3.com/arc/arc_view.php?runID=1996309887)


----------



## calderon

*please help*

no solution found till now, i m becoming mad !
asus p4c800 dlx bios 1016
win xp pro
2*512 samsung 
2*s-ata 160 go
audigy player

when installing, can t install audigy with either drivers...can t either see the card or its devices!!!
a solution?
tu


----------



## tommyboy_ykk

*p4p800 deluxe and beeps at weird times*

Hi,

I am new to this. I been have problems with my newly build system. 

p4 2.8e
p4p800 deluxe
2x 512 mb ddr 400 kingmax
antec 350w psu
pioneer dvd-rw
maxtor hd
ati 9600xt
2 x case fan exhaust

Anyway the problem is this. Everything runs fine except I get these beeping sounds at around 9.15 pm indicating the CPU is overheating (high pitch beeping) for about 30-40secs. No warning messages on screen and in fact no hang ups on the system either. Thought that it was the stock heat sink not sitting well, checked it that it sat well and fan running, re-installed it fine and was ok. But the beeping came back again. Even updated bios to 1016 and still no go. Has anyone come across this problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

Tom


----------



## melusine

*Bad solding picture*

Hi,

I know it's quite a long time since the image of the bad solding was posted by JSO-2.
But it will be very helpfull to me, if somebody has still a copy of it
The link in this forum is dead.

Thank you


----------



## sewingMOMSusi

*Floppy drives aren't recognized*

I have the Ausu P4P800 also. I have a dual half height floppy drive that has a 5 1/4 and a 3 1/2 floppy drives in them. I need to use these drives but 
they won't read. I can hear them working but that is all. I have only tried the 3 1/2 floppy in it. I can't seem to get the 5 1/4 at all. Doesn't XP support this any longer? Any ideas on how to fix it.


----------



## elf

tommyboy_ykk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this. I been have problems with my newly build system.
> 
> p4 2.8e
> p4p800 deluxe
> 2x 512 mb ddr 400 kingmax
> antec 350w psu
> pioneer dvd-rw
> maxtor hd
> ati 9600xt
> 2 x case fan exhaust
> 
> Anyway the problem is this. Everything runs fine except I get these beeping sounds at around 9.15 pm indicating the CPU is overheating (high pitch beeping) for about 30-40secs. No warning messages on screen and in fact no hang ups on the system either. Thought that it was the stock heat sink not sitting well, checked it that it sat well and fan running, re-installed it fine and was ok. But the beeping came back again. Even updated bios to 1016 and still no go. Has anyone come across this problem? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Tom


You could get some Arctic Silver 5 to put between your heatsink and cpu...or you could just put a couple dollars into a heatsink that can actually keep your cpu cool. Also, not recommended, but you can get into bios and set the temp. at which the computer beeps at you, if you wanted to run the cpu at a higher temp for some reason.


----------



## elf

sewingMOMSusi said:


> I have the Ausu P4P800 also. I have a dual half height floppy drive that has a 5 1/4 and a 3 1/2 floppy drives in them. I need to use these drives but
> they won't read. I can hear them working but that is all. I have only tried the 3 1/2 floppy in it. I can't seem to get the 5 1/4 at all. Doesn't XP support this any longer? Any ideas on how to fix it.


5 1/4 eh? back when the floppy disks were still floppy? I would think they should work, but who knows...not I. They were obsolete before I even knew what a computer was.

edit: sorry about the double post


----------



## MechaBouncer

*Bad Solder Picture*

To anyone still wanting this image, I have attached the screenshot of the bad solder to this post. Enjoy!


----------



## SgtSnorkel

*ASUS P4C800 Deluxe Problems & Solutions*

I agree. I'm an old tech (have been for nearly 26 years) and the ASUS P4C800 is the best board I've seen for tweaking. Here's my current setup;

P4C800 Deluxe (BIOS 08.00.09) in an Antec LANboy case
2.6 P4 never overclocked (yet)
AX800 Pro ATI built for ASUS
2 sticks of 256MB of Corsair PC3200 Twin XLL (upgrading SOON)
SoundBlaster Audigy 2
Altec Lansing Surround Sound 4.1 (upgrading SOON)
Maxtor 200GB 7600RPM SATA (2 of them in RAID)
Pioneer A-07 DVD-RW
Windows XP

I just upgraded from the ATI Radeon 9800 Pro last week. Never had a problem with the 9800 Pro.

I play BF1942 daily on a kick-*** low latency server. Anyone got any ideas on reducing lag time? First obvious thing is upgrading memory which is in the works. Going to get two Corsair XMS CMX512R-3200C2PT PC3200 DDR 400 sticks to boost me to 1GB. Any other suggestions?


----------



## astgtciv

*Has ASUS fixed the solder blob problem?*

Hi, everyone!

Firstly, let me thank you for this excellent thread. 

My P4C800 deluxe works with no problems, except for the super annoying "New CPU found: press F1..." message on every boot! I've followed all the advices I've found so far, which included checking CPU for bent pins, upgrading BIOS, resetting the board via the CMOS jumper, removing the CMOS batt for obsenely long periods of time and the last two in combination.Finally, I've decided to take on the MechaBouncer's infamous solder blob :smile: 

However, when I analyzed the section of the circuit board corresponding to MechaBouncer's 10/15 image in this thread (thank you, MB!), I've found that on my P4C800 Deluxe, there is not only an absence of the solder blob problem, but indeed a total absence of the solder square altogether at the specified location (along with another square to the left of it). I am attaching the image of my P4C800 section. Could it be that ASUS fixed their manufacturing problem?

Sooooo... anyone has any idea on what to do about the hideous "New CPU detected" on every boot up? I'd hate to RMA this board...

BTW, I am using an acrylic case... I read on some threads that there could be a problem with grounding, although this sounds severely unlikely.

Thanks a lot, everyone!


----------



## MechaBouncer

Yeah, I noticed that on the boards as of late. The problem was fixed shortly after I first posted it here a year ago, but they did it by just machining away the excess solder. Now they've modified the board to just get rid of it altogether. They don't even have the pad at all, and yet it's still Rev2.0. I'd expect them to up the revision number after something like this, but I guess that's just me.

As for your problem, just out of curiosity, what's the Level 2 Cache size on your CPU? I don't know if it is the problem, but I recall that for a while we couldn't get some boards to POST with new 2.8GHz CPUs that had 1MB of Level 2 cache. The BIOS version was 1014, which is supposed to work, but just plain didn't. So we needed to flash the BIOS to 1016 with an older CPU with 512KB of cache and then switch CPUs. Then we'd get the "New CPU Installed" message (obviously, because it was a new CPU). I don't think this is the problem for you, but it might be of use to someone else.

In the past we have seen that message before, but more commonly the "Overclocking Failed" message for no apparent reason. The only other thing I can think of is to make sure that the jumper for clearing the CMOS isn't set because it would always clear your settings and not save them. It does save your BIOS settings correctly, right?


----------



## astgtciv

Hi, MB!

I am using a 512K L2 cache 3.0Ghz Pentium4. I got the BIOS revision up to 1017, but all it did was make the bootup slower :tongue:. All the BIOS settings are being saved correctly and the CMOS jumper is definitely in place (I even replaced it with a new jumper). 

One thing that I noticed is that if I have the "Turbo" enabled instead of "Standard" in the BIOS, and I do a hard reboot, I get the 'Overclocking Failed' voice message - after which everything would proceed in the same way. Interesting, as "Turbo" is the factory default. 

Disabling the 'F1 on error' in the BIOS forces it to reset to factory settings on every reboot :sayno: - I guess that makes sense.

A lot of people seem to be having this "New CPU installed" problem, judging from the forums. Some seem to be able to fix it via complicated CMOS resets (someone even recommended playing with the CMOS jumper _while_ in BIOS), but nothing seems to work for me... I posted the problem on the ASUS site a couple days ago, nothing so far.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## MechaBouncer

BIOS v1018 is out now as well, so you might want to give that a try:
http://www.asus.com/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=P4C800-E Deluxe&Type=BIOS&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## astgtciv

Mmm... that's the P4C800-E Deluxe BIOS 1018. For P4C800 Deluxe they're up to 1017. I don't know what the difference is between the two - are you saying the P4C800-E BIOS will work on the P4C800? :4-dontkno


----------



## MechaBouncer

Whoops. Sorry. Slipped my mind. No, they won't work. We switched to the "-E Deluxe" a long while ago and have been using it since. The BIOS is not compatible. I thought there would have been a version 1018 for the Non-E version, but I guess not. There is a beta BIOS 1018.001 available, but I'm not one to recommend beta BIOS flashes. Here's the link, though:
http://www.asus.com/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=P4C800 Deluxe&Type=BIOS

Sorry, guess I'm just not thinking clearly today.


----------



## astgtciv

*new BIOS no go*

Well, just upgraded my P4C800 Deluxe BIOS to the 1019 which was just released a couple days ago. The description said something about "CPU Support" and a "CPU Lock-Free Function" so I was hoping this would fix the "New CPU Installed" problem. But... no. It's still there. 

With a kind of a detached humor I realized just how ridiculously happy I'd be if that message stopped appearing. And I don't even reboot my computer all that often 

I got a stock reply from the Asus Tech Support with a bunch of irrelevant suggestions (all of which I have religiously proceeded to apply).
Can anyone tell me how an RMA works? I have to get a Return Authorization code from Asus, right? Do I have to prove to them there is a problem? And where do the boards get shipped to? And what if they can't reproduce the problem? And they don't reimburse you, right, they just try to fix the problem or send you a new board? 

Sorry for this mess of questions... I am a bit distressed :laugh:


----------



## MechaBouncer

Well the first step is to reply to tech support telling them their advice didn't fix the problem and ask if you should RMA the board. Then you can request an RMA number. Here's the RMA Request form you'll need to submit to Asus:

http://rma.asus.com/enduser/RmaRequest.aspx

Fill it in to the best of your ability and be sure to include the problem you're having at the bottom details section. Motherboards have a 3-year warranty with Asus, so the repair or (more likely) replacement shouldn't cost you anything other than the cost of shipping it to them (unless they're nice enough to send you a shipping label, but I don't know if they do that often). Then you hope for the best.


----------



## astgtciv

Thanks for responding, Mecha!

I did in fact update the problem on the support site and told them that none of the advice worked and whether I should RMA the board. But they haven't replied and this was 2-3 weeks ago... I posted a couple more updates, but they are still silent.

Maybe I'll call them up when I'm ready to send off the board  Have to pick a time when I am away from the computer for a couple of weeks. How long is usually the turnaround time before you get your board back from them?


----------



## MechaBouncer

That can vary, but I think Asus has a pretty good turnaround time.


----------



## OCed P4

vmail said:


> true SATA are 10kRPM, what you have is a converted SATA


I think you mean SCSI are 10kRPM. SATA is just an upgrade over ATA133.


----------



## MarcAntiny

*Problem installing RAID on PRI Raid*

Well, I've read through this entire thread and no one else seems to have the problem I have. My system runs great P4C800-E Deluxe, Pentium 4 2.8C, 1GB of Corsair LL RAM, EVG 6800 GT video card, and Seagate SATA HDD at 160GB running on WINXP (Home) SP2. My problem is I want to creat a raid to increase performance and then use my SATA drive as a backup. I bought 2 SAMSUNG SP1614N drives at 160GB and installed them in my system. Brought up the MBFastBuild Utility with (Ctrl-F) and voila, Raid created, or so I thought. Upon looking at what I had actually done I notice the slave drive only show 31GB or so. Hmmm, faulty drive I thought? Maybe, so I proceed to Samsung site and download their HUTIL program. And, voila, actual capacity of drive not set properly... now I have to 160GB hard drives. So I go back into MBFastbuild and poof, drive shows 31GB again, only the slave drive that is, master always showed 160GB. I run HUTIL again and fix the problem again but decide to set the BIOS to IDE instead of RAID mode. Boot up and both drives show ok at 160GB, partition them and they work fine. So I decide to make sure all the drivers are loaded correctly. I power the system off and plug the Samsung drives into the PRI_IDE and change the bios to show promise controller on and RAID mode. Reboot to WINXP and update the drivers with the latest from the ASUS site. Device manager now lists under SCSI and RAID controllers WinXP Promise FastTrak 378 Controller and WinXP Promise RAID Console SCSI Procesor Device, mission accomplished right, wrong. I power off, attach the HDD cables to the PRI_RAID and reboot, enter the MBFastTrak Utility and my slave once again shows 31GB and my master 160GB. PLEASE HELP... I've been trying to figure this out and I've been to a hundred forums, this one being the best, and no one seems to have had this problem, I'm going to look for soldering goop while praying for a reply. I thought at first my drive was faulty but it works just fine as a regular drive, but when I enter MBFastBuild it reverts to 31GB and I have to run the Samsung HUTIL on it to fix it. Not sure if this is a Drive issue, Promise Controller issue, Bios or what... My current BIOS is 1016 and subsequent BIOS versions don't address RAID at all...


----------



## MechaBouncer

Sorry, I've never heard of such a problem before. But then again, we've only been using SATA RAIDs and not the PATA RAID. I would recommend updating to the latest BIOS, however. It may not fix the problem, but it's usually a good idea if you are experiencing problems. I don't know what to tell you, though. But as a word of warning, there's a memory leak in the Promise Array Manager (PAM) software and Asus has never bothered to fix it. We haven't used it for a long time because of that. But that's not what's causing your problem. Sorry I can't be of any more help.


----------



## MarcAntiny

*Thanks Mecha*

I figured out my foolish error. Had the jumper on the drive set incorrectly. I couldn't believe it when I figured it out... DOH!... So now that I want to Raid these drives you reccommend against it because of a memory leak. How can I confirm that problem and what's the worst problem that would occur??


----------



## neildonoghue

*Asus P4C800-E-Deluxe+cannot install win xp*

Hi,
I have the following components in my computer...

Asus p4c800-e-deluxe mobo
Saphire ATI Radeon 9800 128mb
256mb RAM
QTEC atx 450watt psu

So far I have tried to get this system up and running with xp..
I cannot get xp installed..I turn on the machine,it say7s windows is
now detecting hardware,then it does into setup,it transfers the files 
in to the installation folder on the hardrive and reboots..when the machine
comes oon again though it starts to detecty hardware again innstead
of carry on with the installation..its like a vicious circle and I have tried everything...
The Hard Drive is an IDE Fujitsu 20gb..
The bios is reads as follows...
American Megatrend P4C800 E-ACPI Bios Revision 1017..
It also gives a website www.ami.com!
The version of windows xp that I using is Windows xp 2002..
pleeeaase someone help me I am dying to get back to the music recording!
Thankyou,
Neil Donoghue


----------



## MechaBouncer

MarcAntiny said:


> I figured out my foolish error. Had the jumper on the drive set incorrectly. I couldn't believe it when I figured it out... DOH!... So now that I want to Raid these drives you reccommend against it because of a memory leak. How can I confirm that problem and what's the worst problem that would occur??


You can still RAID the drives without the Promise Array Manager software. PAM just gives you monitoring options within Windows. What it'll do is slowly eat resources. I haven't played with it very much, but I'd recommend not using it if you plan to have your computer running all the time. Otherwise, you might be able to reclaim some of the resources by shutting the program down, but I don't know for sure. You can still setup a RAID outside of Windows using the FastBuild utility that is accessible after the BIOS comes up and before Windows boots.




neildonoghue said:


> Hi,
> I have the following components in my computer...
> 
> Asus p4c800-e-deluxe mobo
> Saphire ATI Radeon 9800 128mb
> 256mb RAM
> QTEC atx 450watt psu
> 
> So far I have tried to get this system up and running with xp..
> I cannot get xp installed..I turn on the machine,it say7s windows is
> now detecting hardware,then it does into setup,it transfers the files
> in to the installation folder on the hardrive and reboots..when the machine
> comes oon again though it starts to detecty hardware again innstead
> of carry on with the installation..its like a vicious circle and I have tried everything...
> The Hard Drive is an IDE Fujitsu 20gb..
> The bios is reads as follows...
> American Megatrend P4C800 E-ACPI Bios Revision 1017..
> It also gives a website www.ami.com!
> The version of windows xp that I using is Windows xp 2002..
> pleeeaase someone help me I am dying to get back to the music recording!
> Thankyou,
> Neil Donoghue


Just out of curiosity, what kind of CD-ROM are you installing from? And I'm not much of a fan of Fujitsu hard drives (we got an aweful lot of bad ones when we were using them, but that was a while ago), but I don't know if that is the source of the problem either. I'd recommend updating the BIOS to the latest Rev. 1019 just to be safe. Rev. 1017 isn't available on their website to download so there _may_ be a problem with it. It may not have anything to do with the problem, but whenever you suspect a problem is motherboard related it's usually a good idea to try updating the BIOS to the latest version first. Here's the download page:
http://www.asus.com/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=P4C800-E Deluxe&Type=BIOS&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## neildonoghue

Hi..yes I am using a 16 speed Panasonic DVR 107..It's a totally new system altogether..The Fujitsu harddrive is OK as I have installed XP on it with my old Pentium 3 board.I will try to ugrade the bios to 1019..cheers..


----------



## MechaBouncer

You might want to try running a test utility on the Fujitsu HD as well, just to make sure. If it is an older HD, there is always a possibility that it may have a problem. HDs in general are the kind of hardware that are prone to fail often, and the older they are, the more likely it is. If anything, it'll rule it out. Here's the link:
http://www.fcpa.com/support/hard-drives/software_utilities.html


----------



## scsmith7500

*Strange Problem*

I have an almost identical system and have similar problems as you. No one seems to know what the issues are. My game crashes are primarily Microsoft games although Command and Conquer Zero Hour and Generals crash within seconds of starting. All my drivers are up to date so I haven't a clue if you find out let me know. I may change motherboard. ASUS doesn't seem interested in helping. There was a time that this was the board to buy but now I'm not sure.

cheers,
Scott


----------



## mikerine

*A thank you to all*

After scratching my head for months, and finding no help at ASUS, I fianlly did a google search on P4C800E problems and was brought here.

I had bought the board over a year ago and had the on again, off again problems with POSTing.

I was floored by the sheer number of people having the same POST problems I was. I don't even have to tell you the story. Twenty or thirty others have already told it. I've never had problems with ASUS boards in the past and the P4C800-E is one of the top rated boards for HTPC applications so I dove in.

The first board finally went into continuous no-POST mode a few days ago. I ordered a new board after reading what the prblem was and it appeared to have been fixed. I was planning to buy another anyway but didn't want to until I was sure what the problem was. I didn't need pictures to spot that solder joint. I didn't need a 10x lupe either as is sometimes the case. Someone in quality control obviously wasn't paying attention.

The Rev 2 board came with the 1018 BIOS loaded so it was from a pretty recent batch. All is reassembled after a quick out of the box test to begin to insure that the problem was gone. The other one had just stopped POSTing all together. I've rebooted this thing 4 times now after letting it sit powered up overnight and no problems so far.

I still have to clean up that joint on the old one and make sure nothing was permanently fried. I use water cooling and figure that pretty much voids your warranty anyway so I hope to get the first one working again. No, there were no leaks. I use fluid XP+ in the system and it's viscous so it doesn't evaporate all that fast.

So far no problems and a big thanks to all for the discussion on this very perplexing problem.

Mike


----------



## Ravalli

*BIOS Long Beeps in an Endless Loop*

Well I thought I did my homework on this one but my P4C800-E Deluxe starts with the steady beeps that usually indicate a memory issue. I went with Mushkin memory "1GB PC3200 DDR CL2 Blue Dual Pack (2x512)". I contacted Mushkin and they were very helpful and sent replacement memory that had been tested in this board. Still same problem. I contacted ASUS and received a very quick response suggesting the following:
"Please reset CMOS defualt by clear CMOS by:

1. Cut the power supply for whole system and open your case; 
2. Take out the Cmos battery from the battery socket;
3. Install your battery with "reverse side" that means turn the battery 180 degree and put in into battery socket;
4. Hold about 30 seconds, then take out the battery and install it normally;
5. Plug the power cord and Power on .

if still get the beep ,

i suggest you just try to use 1 stick in the black dimm slot to test if you can boot the system up."

None of this worked. I read about the problem with the heatsink/fan being too tight and tried loosening the bracket. Still nothing but beeps. My power supply is a Raid Max 520XP so it exceeds the recommendations I've read here. Full config is as follows:
Pentium 4 3.2 GHz Prescott w/Intel factory heatsink and fan
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
Hard Drives (SCSI):
2 - Seagate ST318453LW
1 - Seagate ST336753LW
Adaptec ASC-29160 PCI-64 160 SCSI Controller

Is it RMA time or is there hope? I'd really love to get this unit working and not have to unseed everything at this point, but no post is frustrating. Thanks for all the great info on this board.


----------



## neildonoghue

*P4C800 E DELUXE bios uprade problems!*



neildonoghue said:


> Hi..yes I am using a 16 speed Panasonic DVR 107..It's a totally new system altogether..The Fujitsu harddrive is OK as I have installed XP on it with my old Pentium 3 board.I will try to ugrade the bios to 1019..cheers..


I have the P4C800 E Deluxe with bios 1017..I could not install windows 
XP (I have posted this on an earlier thread)..Someone recommended that I flash the bios..I dowloaded bios 1019,loaded it up..The machine says P4C800ED.ROM found...'starting flash'..then it says 'flash failed'...My head is melting away.It has a smart answer for everything I try does this board..Has anyone any suggestions? Cheers...


----------



## MechaBouncer

neildonoghue said:


> I have the P4C800 E Deluxe with bios 1017..I could not install windows
> XP (I have posted this on an earlier thread)..Someone recommended that I flash the bios..I dowloaded bios 1019,loaded it up..The machine says P4C800ED.ROM found...'starting flash'..then it says 'flash failed'...My head is melting away.It has a smart answer for everything I try does this board..Has anyone any suggestions? Cheers...


Neil, I'm sorry to hear that. It sounds like a bad CMOS as far as I can tell. An RMA of the board might be in order in that case. Hopefully that's the reason for your other problems.





Ravalli said:


> Well I thought I did my homework on this one but my P4C800-E Deluxe starts with the steady beeps that usually indicate a memory issue. I went with Mushkin memory "1GB PC3200 DDR CL2 Blue Dual Pack (2x512)". I contacted Mushkin and they were very helpful and sent replacement memory that had been tested in this board. Still same problem. I contacted ASUS and received a very quick response suggesting the following:
> "Please reset CMOS defualt by clear CMOS by:
> 
> 1. Cut the power supply for whole system and open your case;
> 2. Take out the Cmos battery from the battery socket;
> 3. Install your battery with "reverse side" that means turn the battery 180 degree and put in into battery socket;
> 4. Hold about 30 seconds, then take out the battery and install it normally;
> 5. Plug the power cord and Power on .
> 
> if still get the beep ,
> 
> i suggest you just try to use 1 stick in the black dimm slot to test if you can boot the system up."
> 
> None of this worked. I read about the problem with the heatsink/fan being too tight and tried loosening the bracket. Still nothing but beeps. My power supply is a Raid Max 520XP so it exceeds the recommendations I've read here. Full config is as follows:
> Pentium 4 3.2 GHz Prescott w/Intel factory heatsink and fan
> ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
> Hard Drives (SCSI):
> 2 - Seagate ST318453LW
> 1 - Seagate ST336753LW
> Adaptec ASC-29160 PCI-64 160 SCSI Controller
> 
> Is it RMA time or is there hope? I'd really love to get this unit working and not have to unseed everything at this point, but no post is frustrating. Thanks for all the great info on this board.


Ravalli, I'm not sure what else to tell you. And you're sure it's all continuous beeps? No pauses at all? According to the manual, here are the beep error codes for the P4C800-E Deluxe:

2 = Parity error
3 = Main memory read/write test error
4 = Motherboard timer not operational
6 = Keyboard controller BAT test error
7 = General exception error
8 = Display memory error
10 = CMOS shutdown register read/write error

If you have another video card to try swapping in there, that might be a good idea to try. Otherwise, the CMOS might be bad and the best way to get that resolved is just to RMA the board. Sorry, that's all I got to offer.





mikerine said:


> I still have to clean up that joint on the old one and make sure nothing was permanently fried. I use water cooling and figure that pretty much voids your warranty anyway so I hope to get the first one working again. No, there were no leaks. I use fluid XP+ in the system and it's viscous so it doesn't evaporate all that fast.


Really? That's the first I've heard of that. But then, I've never used water cooling. You can still check with Asus to see if you can RMA it, or just plain not mention it to them. The warranty is typically for 3 years.


----------



## cdrov

*Firewire Problem could originate from solder globe*

Hi to all of you. I read this thread today and i learned about the solder globe. I have an
ASUS P4C800 Deluxe (don't know revision yet)
Asus V9950 Graphics Card
Canopus DVStorm 2 (Video Editing Card)
2x512 GB Geil RAM (DDR 400)
1 WD200JB and 1WD1200JB on Primary Ch 1
1 DVDRW and 1 DVDROM on Primary Ch 2
1 WD200JD on SATA1
1 WD120JB on Promise IDE
1 WD200JB in an external 1394 box connected to the 1394 of the board
Antec True control 550
Temp 60oC
Thermalake Tower112

Here is the problem the performance of my computer is sometimes!!! slow it stops being responsive and you are forced to restart. The other problem is that the external drive does not work on the boards 1394 (works in intervals i measured the data rate and it is 30MB 0 then 30MB again 0 and so on)
I installed a 1394 pci card and the drive works stable with 20 MB/sec).
Could all these problems originate from the solder globe? I bought the board before 1 year from internet if it helps.

Thanks


----------



## MechaBouncer

No, I don't think so. The solder blob caused the machines to fail to post for the main problem. I suppose there _could_ be a possibility of it, but I doubt it. If you have a Rev2.00 board, it most likely won't have this problem as every board of this rev I have seen has had the problem machined out (Rev1.03 I think was the last to have it). If you really want to make sure, you can take the board out and check for the solder problem, but this doesn't sound like the solder blob is the culprit. What kind of CPU do you have? I hear Intel Prescott chips can get quite hot, so much in fact that they will run "throttled down" on a regular basis. Is 60 degrees Celcius a normal temperature under load or idle? What's the maximum temperature you see under load? Personally, I think the performance problem may be more heat-related, but I can't really tell without more information.


----------



## cdrov

I cant find the revision of the board. Despite that i found out the serial which is 34MG133432 if this leads to a specific revision. The 60oC are in normal operation (not full i see sometimes 65 to 68oC) while in idle mode it varies from 50 to 55oC. I have set the throttle down temp very high from bios so i don't think it has to do with heat. Despite that i believe that the sluggish performance is related to the HDDs. Sometimes when i open ''my computer'' it needs time until it comes up, the same with sysem properties. But i am still curious what is going on with the on board 1394. Have you seen this problem again?


----------



## MechaBouncer

The Rev# is located next to the model name that's printed between the 2nd ad 3rd PCI slots. Like I said, I don't think you'll have the solder problem as they've been fixing that for over a year now. And no, I haven't used the FireWire for anything. Sorry.

Just out of curiosity, are you using this in a RAID? More specifically, are you using the Promise Array Management software? If so, I'm pretty sure that software has a memory leak (at least while running in Windows 2000, XP might be able to recover) that will cause the computer to crash at pretty regular intervals.


----------



## cdrov

No i am not using this software and neither a raid configuration. The revision of the board is 1.03 just curious what are the possibilities to have the solder globe since it is very difficult to dissasemble it. Is it possible that the onboard 1394 might be broken how can i tell?


----------



## MechaBouncer

Well if it is Rev1.03, it could in fact have the solder blob. This was the last Rev# to have it, as far as I know. They changed to Rev2.00 after they fixed the issue and most fixed boards had a "Rev2.00" sticker in place over the old Rev#. So the chances of it being there are a lot higher, while it's next to nothing for Rev2.00 (or anything higher if they ever change the Rev# again). In this case, it probably would be a good idea to go through the hassle of removing the board from the case, removing the CPU heatsink (you can leave the CPU in place), and removing the heatsink mounting brackets and looking at the underside of the board to see if it looks anything like this picture. As for the 1394, I haven't the foggiest how to tell if that works. Like I said, I don't use the FireWire and have never tested it. Sorry.


----------



## vycadin

*trouble with p4s800d motherboard*

im having trouble with my p4s800d MB, and am wondering if someone could help me out.
along with the MB, I have a intel pentium 4 2.0 ghz processor/ mem: DDR 512/400 pc2700/ geforce4 mmx 64mb video card/ & 40 GB HD.

It was working fine(with the occasional memory dump crash) until the other day it was reset with the reset button, and now when I turn on the PC, all I get is the screen that says "start in safe mode, start normally, or go back to previous setup, or something like that.
When I try any of these options, it just resets the computer. I havent found any solution to this, Ive tried just about everything. updated the BIOS, tried booting from CD with windows XP setup, it just crashes. 
another thing is, when I hit delete to go into the CMOS during the startup, it freezes. 

Any1 have any tips?
If some1 can help me out, Id be very grateful. TX ppl!

PS: hope this isn´t in the wrong place


----------



## parrotfan

You might want to start a new thread for your problem. This one is started for P4C800 problems which is different from yours. I got quite a bit of help but my thread was about my exact MB.


----------



## nigels

*P4P 800 E Delux*

I know this is about the P4C deluxe, but is there any change that this could also be related to the P4P800-E Deluxe as well ?
I haven't problems to get a brand new board to even POST :sayno: 

TIA


----------



## ddr04

I install new ram in my pc, 512 Mo the same as the original one inside mine.

I get the message : System Fail CPU Test.

I take everything out of my pc, and did a CMOS clean-up. Nothing... always same message.:sayno: 


I read a lot of "solutions" on the forums, I think it will be the PCU , I have 350 w. Antec, perhaps not enough... ?? What kind of PCU did you have ??


----------



## twajetmech

Hello DDR04, welcome to the forum...please list your components like you see in my signature....this would really help us troubleshoot your problem. However generlly speaking, since you posted this in the p4cxxx mobo thread any system utilizing that mobo would be reccomended a psu of 450W+ of a reputable mfg like Antec, Enermax, PC Power & Cooling....but we have no way of being sure your psu is the problem yet. It could simply be that you need to up the ddr ref voltage a bit or set the memory timings manually...etc we need a bit more info of your system.


----------



## phylhamlyn

*NO Post after CMOS battery change*

Hello all,

I have been happy with p4C800 E for about 3 years.
Recently, had to change the CMOS battery and since have been unable to get into POST. No video display, no beep or vocals. Nothing!  

Have stripped down parts to just CPU, memory(1GB chip), mouse, keybd and Video card (Radion ATI9700) - with still no success. After taking out memory , speaker gives 1 long and 2 short beeps - so MB does pickes up memory. 

Could this be a MB failure as I don't really know what else it could be? I have checked throught the forums but can't find any clues.
Does anyone else have similar issues? 

Any advice, inputs would be really appreciated - thanks

Philip

*System:*
P4C800 e Deluxe
P4 2.8 (Usually overclocked to 3.3) with standard Intel heatsink
3GB RAM CORSAIR XMS 3200 400mhz 
Radion ATI 9700 
ANTEC 480W truBlue
Audigy2 Soundblaster
Canopus DVStorm 2 (Video Editing Card)
2 x Maxtor 120Gb HDD on IDEs
Standard DVD and floppy drives
Seria ATA RAID 0 (2x120GB)


----------



## faceless

*Re: Bad Solder Picture*



MechaBouncer said:


> To anyone still wanting this image, I have attached the screenshot of the bad solder to this post. Enjoy!


thanks man, your info and the pic has solved the problem for me 4 years later. I've been wondering what killed this motherboard and now I see it plain and clear on this one I'm working on. That's saved me buying a replacement processor for an otherwise still efficient motherboard.

Now I just need a midget with surgical eyes to fix it...

cheers


----------



## nicolati

Hi guys. I have the same problem, BUT, even if I have removed the solder glob (with my ERSA Multitip), the MB doesn't want to POST. Now the MB doesn't speak and doesn't beep and, if I don't put the processor in the slot, the MB doesn't power on (the LED is green; she try to power on, but doesn't power:sigh. I also re-created the short, but the MB doesn't power on (same as above).
Perhaps a component is dead (a diode, a BJT of protection).
Any suggestions?
Tell me whatever, so I know you read me:wink:.
Thanks a lot.
Bye
nicolati


----------



## twajetmech

Nicolati, Hello, and welcome to the TSF, please make a new post describing your problems and listing your components.....this is an old thread and few members will be watching it to give you any help.


----------



## nicolati

Thx for the welcome. With "new post" you mean "new thread" ? However my problem is the same other users, only my MB doesn't power on.
Bye
nicolati


----------



## Flannigan

First off, I realize this is a very old thread, and I hope it is not inappropriate to bump it.

Secondly, I registered just to post this:

THANK YOU to the people posting advice in this thread!

I've had my p4c800-e based computer for a few years now, and it has given me various minor problems over the years, specifically the "system fail" voice and nothing showing up on the monitor during boot. Previously it just seemed to kind of fix itself, and I was able to shuffle along using this computer. Well yesterday it started doing it again, and using a (borrowed) laptop I started doing some research and found this thread. 

The previous posters here were absolutely right about the "solder blob" thing on the early motherboards. My mobo was apparently one of the early ones that has the 'blob' problem. I am no computer guy, so no way am I going to try to remove the solder or go after it with an exacto knife. What I did was loosen the cpu fan levers that hold it on the mobo, give it a little wiggle to loosen it a bit, and the pc fired right up! I know I will probably have to do this again sometime but its at least enough to get it working so I can use my email or whatever! 

So once again, thank you to the contributors to this thread, you were even able to help a dummy like me years and years after your posts!


----------

